# Art > Art & Art History >  How to use monitor as a frame to display art--questions

## Tyrion Cheddar

So my increasing interest in painting and other art made me think of using a monitor or HDTV as a picture frame so that I could display different works of art in high resolution, changing to a different painting as the mood took me. I thought of using some kind of mount or stand for the monitor that let me turn it so that I could display both landscape and "vertical" paintings.
Some exploration of available photo files of paintings, however, has revealed no uniformity of file format, or paintings captured in such a way as to display properly on a monitor, with no cropping or alteration. 
Does such a format exist? Have there been projects to capture the great paintings, sculpture, etc. of the world digitally in such a way that a simple monitor can be used to properly display them? Any advice would be much appreciated.

----------


## tailor STATELY

This google search https://www.google.com/search?client...UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 yielded some interesting ideas that I'm still perusing.

I think you might want 2 monitors: one dedicated to portrait, and one dedicated to landscape as shown in the video here: "Hang a digital art store on your wall with Framed 2.0" | The ...
otherwise you'd go nuts if you change your digital art constantly. Note my linking directly was problematical for some raison.

Trying again... http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/23/59...rame-art-store

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------

